# Chandler, AZ Jan. 30



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Good ToThe Bone (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi - do you have a contact/ info for vendors?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'ma be there.... Never seen a red pocket bully before, I'll get some pix for ya if I see any


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Went to the show. It was a fun show, so the turn out was different than most shows. Finally saw a red pocket, he was Whopper bred. I'll throw down the pix soon, need to get the cord for the camera from my girlfriends house.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not sure I got any really good ones. Thought I was burned out, seems I was actually coming down with the flu..... so my shots are none too great


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thread For That.


----------

